# Red cell dosage



## chaneg78 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have an anemic goat that i've been fighting to get completely wormed. At the advice of people on this site i have bought some red cell to give to her. The bottle only has dosage for horses though, so I was just wondering if anyone can tell me how much to give to a goat by weight per day. Thank you.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2010)

I usually give an adult, standard-sized goat 10 cc the 1st day (in 2 feedings of 5 cc ea.) then 5 cc per day until their eyelids pink up...then 5 cc every other day for another week.

You do not want to 'od' them on copper or selenium, by giving them too much for too long.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Roll!

I'm so glad I saw this. I was dosing the big boys and the does based on mL/pound at the same rate as the doelings, but I was very worried about od'ing them. 

I'm cutting back for today. I'm seeing good improvement in all but two, and those two are a little better. Thanks again!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just FWIW...I've given Red Cell at 15ml/day for 7 straight days to adults with no apparent ill effects..

I've actually given 6ml/day to 30lb(+/-) kids for a week straight, too...again, nobody keeled over.

Could also be that they've got sky-high/borderline fatal Cu/Se levels and I don't know it...it's possible...I'm just saying they're still kicking around _as of right now_.


FWIW, Red Cell seems to be one of those super useful things that nobody _really_ knows how to use on goats...but they do it anyway.


----------

